# Kamera am Teich ?



## Tomy26 (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo

Wir würden gerne eine Kamera an unserem Teich aufstellen.
Leider habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Thema, weder Foto moch Film und es wird bestimmt nicht eines meiner Hobbys aber neugierig sind wir schon.
Ich würde daher gerne auf eure Erfahrungen zurückgreifen, leider habe ich nur wenige und auch nur alte Beiträge zum Thema gefunden und ich habe so viele Fragen.

Ich fange mal einfach an und schreibe was wir machen möchten und welche Gegebenheiten wir haben.

Teich und Gartenfläche die wir einsehen möchten
- 15m breit und 30m lang
- leider habe ich kein Bild von oben aber das trifft es auch
 
- 2 Kameras werden wir bestimmt brauchen

Strom und Netzwerk sind überall vorhanden bzw. möglich
- Wlan Kamera
- Stromversorgung geht überall

Was wollen wir gucken
Tag:
Am Schwimmteich kommt regelmäßig ein Eisvogel leider ist er so scheu das er sofort abhaut wenn sich was bewegt im Garten.
Div. Vogelarten die zum baden, trinken und zum fressen kommen
Nacht
Hier ist es nur Neugier was sich so alles am Teich tut und wer zu Besuch kommt, am manschen Tagen sieht man das ein Tier da war aber wir haben keine Ahnung welches. Hauptsache keine __ Enten.

Funktionieren auch Überwachungskameras oder sind die zu auffällig für die Tiere ?
Sie soll nicht Stunden an Film aufzeichnen wo nicht passiert also einschalten durch Bewegngsmelder.
Vieleicht währe schwenken und zoomen als Funktion nützlich.
Nachtsicht ist ein muss, also welche IR LED`S
Aufzeichnung über Netzwerkfestplatte/Reciver

Wer von euch hat da Erfahrungen und würde diese teilen ?


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo Frank,
was du hier vorhast ist nicht so ganz einfach zu lösen. Ich habe bei mir 2 Überwachungskameras am Teich, die aber in den von dir beschriebenen Fällen entweder nicht auslösen, oder nichts brauchbares aufzeichnen würden. Zum einen ist dein Areal recht groß und ein Eisvogel sehr klein. Du kannst also kein Videomaterial erwarten, wie ich es von der Licher Bier Werbung (ist nur 14km von mir weg) kenne! Diese Auflösung gibt es bei den Überwachungskameras entweder nicht oder ist unbezahlbar. Mein Teich ist wesentlich kleiner und selbst bei mir würde bestimmt die Kamera gar nicht erst auslösen.
Die Kameras verfügen meistens über eine integrierte Überwachungsfunktion die über den Browserzugang konfiguriert wird. Da kann man den Bereich eingrenzen und die Empfindlichkeit definieren. Das heißt, die Kamera reagiert auf Bildveränderung in dem vorher definierten Bereich. Im Außenbereich bedeutet das aber auch, dass ein plötzlicher Windstoß oder plötzlicher Schatten einer Wolke so viele Veränderungen erzeugen, dass die Kameras auch dann auslösen. Ein Eisvogel, der in 10m Abstand auf die Wasserfläche stürzt erzeugt dabei erheblich weniger Veränderungen so dass da vermutlich die Kamera nicht auslösen würde. Auch nachts, wenn ein Igel zum Trinken an den Teich kommt passiert da einfach zu wenig oder auch zu langsam um da auszulösen. Man kann zwar an die Kameras meistens noch einen zusätzlichen Bewegungsmelder an den Alarmeingang anschließen, aber auch die halte ich dafür als nicht geeignet. Die Reichweite der Infrarotscheinwerfer in der Nacht ist auch oft sehr eingeschränkt.

Fazit:
Um deinen Teich zu überwachen, ob da tagsüber oder nachts sich irgendwelche Personen oder auch größere Tiere aufhalten kann man die Kameras einsetzen, aber um ein brauchbares Bild eines Eisvogels zu bekommen bedarf schon sehr viel Glück (der Vogel bewegt sich in der Nähe der Kamera).
Ob da sogenannte Wildkameras besser geeignet sind, kann ich aus Mangel an Erfahrung nicht sagen.
Da gibt es hier im Forum aber auch einige Anwender, die bestimmt das besser einschätzen können.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Juni 2020)

Wir haben eine Wildkamera am Teich... Eisvogel kommt nicht her,
aber Nachbar's Katze haben wir sehr gut dabei beobachten können, wie sie
bei uns fischen wollte.... und Kopf über in den Teich fiel.... die kam nicht wieder.
Hubby hat eine App auf dem Handy installiert, da wird uns dann gleich das Foto auf dem Handy gezeigt...


----------



## Muckeltnadine (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

wir nutzen bei uns die Kameras von Eufy. Sie dienen auch als Sicherheitskameras bei uns. Eine haben wir auf den Teich gerichtet und wir können damit alles erkennen. Wir haben auch eine kleine Voliere, dort ist auch eine Kamera angebracht, damit wir sehen können ob die Nachbarskatze zu Besuch kommt. 

Dies ist ein Testbericht zu den Kameras - ich hoffe es ist erlaubt, dass ich den Teile.
https://stadt-bremerhaven.de/eufycam-2c-testbericht/


----------



## Lion (11. Juni 2020)

hallo Frank,

Wildkameras mit Bewegungsmelder und SIM-Karte sind relativ gut für so einen Zweck geeignet.
Haben einen kleinen Bildschirm um Bilder oder Video anzusehen oder SIM-Karte über einen großen Computer-Bildschirm ansehen.
Vom Preis her relativ günstig. 
Falls nötig, gibt es die auch mit Wlan-Verbindung, ansonsten eine SIM-Karte mit Wlan einsetzen.
Bei Wlan bedenken, dass auch andere dieses Signal knacken können und somit einen Einblick in deinem Privaten bekommen.

Achte darauf, dass sie AA-Akkus hat, diese sind sehr günstig oder evtl. aufladbare Akkus, diese halten 3 Monate,
Somit sind diese Kameras auch sehr schnell und leicht nach Bedarf auf eine andere Stelle einzusetzen.

VG. Léon


----------



## Erik Rossow (11. Juni 2020)

Wir haben Kameras von INSTAR. 
Alle HD und für Nachts IR. 
Du kannst verschiedene Alarmbereiche einrichten und screenshots oder Videos, bei Eintritt in Alarmbereich, aufzeichnen lassen.


----------



## Sanny219 (11. Juni 2020)

Victure 1080P - haben wir zu gleichem Zweck installiert und sind begeistert!!

Schau dir die mal an.


----------



## troll20 (12. Juni 2020)

Moin Frank.
Eins kann ich dir aus Erfahrung sagen.
Der Eisvogel spioniert die Lage immer erst aus und sucht am liebsten sonnige Plätze mit einem dünnen überhängenden Ast ohne Blätter zB.
Oder aber einen festen Zaun. Von dort muss er sowohl großzügigen Einblick auf mögliche Opfer und auch Feinde haben. Wenn er einen Platz gefunden hat und du nicht allzuviel veränderst wird er dorthin immer wieder kehren.
Wenn du dann noch diesen Platz gefunden hast, hast du schon fast gewonnen. Denn jetzt brauchst du eine Wildtier Kamera und dazu am besten eine mit gutem Objektiv damit du nicht zu dicht an die besagte Stelle musst. Dann fehlt dir nur noch der Fernauslöser und Geduld.
Denn mit den normalen Wildtierkameras kannst du alles gut festhalten auch relativ gut bei Nacht aber beim Eisvogel hast du 10.000 andere Aufnahmen und nur einmal den Eisvogel im Vorbeiflug.
Wenn du dann auch noch die 10.001 Bilder händisch durchsuchen möchtest....
Viel Glück 
Und noch mehr  

Jetzt hab ich doch das wichtigste vergessen. 
So sollte der aussitz ausschauen 
https://www.fotocommunity.de/photo/eisvogel-von-karow-ulrich-guhl-naturfotografie/43722173


----------



## Cycleman007 (16. Juni 2020)

Instar 9020 HD.  Wlan und integration in synology surveillance möglich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tomy26 (27. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen


So jetzt habe ich auch mal den einen oder anderen Testbericht gelesen.



PeBo schrieb:


> was du hier vorhast ist nicht so ganz einfach zu lösen


Ja , das ist sehr passend beschrieben.
Es soll ja nicht nur alles durch die Automatik gesteuert werden, bleiben wir beim Eisvogel.
Von unserer Terasse können wir ihn gelegendlich sehen, da es aber bis zum Teich ca 50 Meter sind ist das mit Fotos oder auch nur mit dem Beobachten schon schlecht.
Bei der kleinsten Bewegung in richtung Teich ist er weg.
Hier wäre dann schon die von @Cycleman007 beschriebene Kamera eine schönes Spielzeug.


Cycleman007 schrieb:


> Instar 9020 HD



Hier kommt dann die Frage wie reagieren die Tiere auf die Bewegung der Kamera beim Schwenken?
Werde ich dann berichten!



troll20 schrieb:


> So sollte der Aussitz ausschauen


Da müsste sich was schönes bauen lassen worauf man die Kamera schon ausrichten kann.

Da ich mir den Bereich der Aufnahme nach Bedarf aussuchen will wird es wohl ein Kameratyp wie ihn @Cycleman007 vorgeschlagen hat.
Diese Kamera hat auch noch einen echten 4 fach Zoom.
Der Preis ist leider auch  aber mal sehen was es bei Kameras mit dem Funktionsumfang noch so alles gibt !


----------



## Deuned (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo Frank,

ich nutze seit kurzem diese Kamera und bin bisher sehr damit zufrieden:

"Blink XT2 – Smarte Sicherheitskamera | Für den Außen- und Innenbereich mit Cloud-Speicher, Zwei-Wege-Audio und 2-jähriger Batterielaufzeit" von Amazon"


----------



## hessi (4. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe mir im November bei Norma 24 eine Technaxx TX-156 geholt.
Eine Full HD Solar-Aussenkamera mit LED Licht.
Vor Gebrauch muß man sie 24 Stunden aufladen und eine Micro SD Speicherkarte rein machen.
Dann muß man sie an den Rechner anschließen um die Uhrzeit und die Video/Foto Parameter einzustellen.
Mein Rechner (und der Rechner meiner Frau) finden aber die Kamera nicht.
Hab bei Technaxx angefragt aber konnte mir der Technische Support nicht helfen,warte jetzt noch diese Woche ob die doch ne Lösung finden,ansonsten schick ich die Kamera zurück.
Bin nach ner Hängematte ,wo das Gestell schon beim Aufbau kaputt gegangen ist,jetzt schon zum zweiten Mal bei Norma reingefallen.


----------



## hessi (4. Jan. 2021)

Das ist das Teil


----------



## Tomy26 (4. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Hessi
Schade das du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast aber auch die helfen uns.
Zur Zeit habe ich eine Kamera von Ring montiert. Für das einfache beobachten eines bestimmten Teichabschnitt reicht es vollkommen.
Tag wie Nacht war OK.
Jetzt ist aber das Probeabo vorbei und ein weiterführen kostet.
Für mich also keine Kamera mit Cloudkosten.
Hier der Link von 3 Videos,
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/da-hat-aber-jemand-hunger-wer.51329/page-3


----------



## hessi (4. Jan. 2021)

Deshalb habe ich das hier reingeschrieben.
Anscheinend gibt es von der Technaxx 156 kaum Erfahrungsberichte im Internet.Ist wohl noch nicht lange auf dem Markt.


----------



## Deuned (4. Jan. 2021)

Ich habe eine 2.Kamera angeschafft und installiert mit fester Spannungsversorgung via Netzteil,um nicht immer die Akkus tauschen zu müssen;es ist natürlich auch ein reiner Akkubetrieb möglich.

*Victure WLAN Wildkamera 30MP 1296P Wifi Jagdkamera mit Nachtsichtbewegung Wasserdicht IP66 und 120 ° Weitwinkel,*
*Victure HC 500
*
Hier muss ich nicht die Speicherkarte herausnehmen oder an die Kamera gehen,um auf dem Display die Bilder/Filme zu sehen,sondern übertrage sie über ein kamerainternes WLAN auf mein Tablet mit Android.Auch die Nachtaufnahmen haben eine erstaunlich gute Qualität.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Jan. 2021)

Hallo,
ich habe eine TECHNAXX Mini NatureWild Cam TX-117. Bisher gute Erfahrung damit gemacht,


----------



## Alfii147 (5. Jan. 2021)

Glaube es gab schon mal so einen ähnlichen Thread. Dort habe ich mich bereits geäußert.
Bei uns wird das Grundstück & natürlich dann auch separat der Koiteich überwacht. 
Gibt auch Fotos davon in meinem Thread! 

Es werkeln bei uns 3x Instar HD 5907 Kameras - seit 4-5 Jahren ..


----------



## Teichmatze (8. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Ich habe eine Reolink RLC-410W am Koiteich montiert. Sie hat Wlan und auch einen Lan Anschluß.
Bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit den Aufnahmen,wenn die Katzen kommen ,sehe ich das und bekomme auch einen Alarm auf Handy etc.
Die Modelle sind recht günstig und einen Versuch wert.
Bei den Nachtaufnahmen ist die Qualität im Bereich von ca 10-15m gut genug um Katzen zu erkennen.
Ob die nun bei Vögeln auslöst,weiß ich nicht,da wir die Kamera erst seit mitte Oktober haben und leider fast keine Vögel am Teich sind.

Einziger nerviger Faktor sind die rot schimmernden IR Led´s,die locken nachts manchmal riesige Mückenschwärme an,da ist die ganze Nacht Vollalarm.
Aufgezeichnet wird auf eine SD Card ,man kann sich 14 Tage rückwirkend alles anschauen,wo ein Alarm ausgelöst wurde.
Für unseren Zweck sehr gut.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teichmatze (8. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Kleiner Nachtrag, heute Nachmittag waren eine Drossel und auch 2 Meisen in der Nähe des Teiches, alle lösten einen Alarm aus.
Also erkennt die Kamera auch Vögel.
Baden gehen die zwar nicht, das ist auch wegen der Bauart nicht so einfach möglich und auch nicht gewünscht, dafür haben wir einen Badeplatz mit kleiner Springbrunnenpumpe, die aber im Winter aus ist, wegen Frostgefahr.
Der Futterplatz ist auch auf einer anderen Stelle des Gartens und wird ganzjährig befüttert.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teichmatze (9. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Mit Entsetzen mußte ich heute morgen sehen,das ein __ Fischreiher um 8:37 am Teich gelandet ist und bis 9 Uhr an der Kante gelauert hat.
Nun muß ich aber schnell handeln,sonst ist der Teich leer.
Die Fische sind nun meistens in den tieferen Bereichen,dort kann er nicht hin. aber wer weiß schon was passiert.
Also eine Teichkamera ist immer sinnvoll.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## PeBo (9. Jan. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> __ Fischreiher um 8:37 am Teich gelandet ist


Und Matthias, wo bleiben die Fotos?
Die wollen wir natürlich auch sehen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Teichmatze (9. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Sorry,sobald ich herausfinde wie ich ein Bild aus dem Video machen kann und das als brauchbare Datei hier hochladen kann.

Hab mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt,bin mehr der Handwerker als der IT Spezialist.


Gruß Matthias


----------



## troll20 (9. Jan. 2021)

Sofern du Windoof benutzt:
Lässt das Video einfach bis zur der Stelle laufen und drückst Pause. (Am besten als Vollbild laufen lassen).
Danach erfolgt ein drücken der Taste Druck oder Print.
Jetzt wechselst du ins Programm Paint.
Auf dem leeren Blatt drückst die Tasten Strg + V.
Wenn du möchtest, jetzt noch ein bisschen zuschneiden. Und dann "Speichern unter"
Ordner Auswählen. Als JPEG auswählen. Namen ausdenken. Speichern.
Jetzt wie jedes andere Bild hier hochladen.
Fertig


----------



## Teichmatze (9. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Danke für den Tipp,als Screenshot hab ich das schon,weiter kam ich aber nicht.
Nun sollte es klappen. am unteren Rand ist leider noch der alte IBC zu sehen,von dem kann ich mich noch nicht so ganz trennen.

Bin gespannt wo und wie das Bild erscheint.
  

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Teichmatze (9. Jan. 2021)

Dort ist der __ Reiher direkt gelandet,hat 22 Minuten fast auf der Stelle gestanden,ist dann hoch auf das Holzdeck hat kurz gewartet und einmal zugestoßen,glücklicherweise hat er keinen Koi erwischt,dann ist er steil nach oben abgeflogen.
Von wegen der landet weit weg und läuft zum Teich,das können wir vergessen,der kann auch Punktlandung auf dem Brett.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## PeBo (9. Jan. 2021)

Hallo Matthias, am besten du spannst eine dünne Angelschnur oder Ähnliches in rund 3 m Höhe kreuz und quer durch deinen Garten. Das ist recht unauffällig, stört deinen Blick auf den Teich nicht aber hilft!

Gruß Peter


----------



## lollo (9. Jan. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> der kann auch Punktlandung auf dem Brett.



klar kann er das doch, bei mir landet er auf der Dachfirst und beobachtet den Teich.


----------



## troll20 (9. Jan. 2021)

lollo schrieb:


> klar kann er das doch, bei mir landet er auf der Dachfirst und beobachtet den Teich.


Neben dem Nachbardach ist der zweite Lieblingsplatz auf dem Strommast 
  

Aber jetzt ist nix mit Fischeschauen, alle schön zugedeckt damit sie mich frieren


----------



## Teichmatze (9. Jan. 2021)

Moin

Jo,so wie Peter schon schreibt wird morgen alles abgespannt,
Schnur ist besorgt.
Und der Elektrozaun auch,falls die Katzen nicht fern bleiben.
Aber erstmal machen wir den Zaun zum Nachbarn zu,dann ist der bequeme Weg weg.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## lollo (10. Jan. 2021)

troll20 schrieb:


> Nachbardach



Moin,

haben wir da den gleichen? Bei mir sieht das Nachbardach auch so aus.


----------



## hessi (10. Jan. 2021)

Wir haben Ende 2019 begonnen ein kleines Einfamilienhaus in unseren Obstgarten zu bauen seit dem hab ich keinen __ Reiher mehr am Teich gesehen,keine Ahnung,vielleicht ist es ihm zu unübersichtlich geworden.


----------



## Turbo (10. Jan. 2021)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen.
Aber dieser Ansatz ist vielleicht auch prüfenswert.
https://www.git-sicherheit.de/produ...ende-speicherkameras-fuer-stadionueberwachung
Sicher nicht günstig. Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts. 
Liebe Grüsse
Patrik


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Aber dieser Ansatz ist vielleicht auch prüfenswert.
> https://www.git-sicherheit.de/produ...ende-speicherkameras-fuer-stadionueberwachung
> Sicher nicht günstig. Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.


Ach, eine Mobotix. 
Bei den Kameras muss ich immer an insecam.org denken, die kommen gleich nach Axis ...
Für die Absicherung also immer etwas Zeit einplanen ... 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (10. Jan. 2021)

Carsten, Kenne diese Marke nicht. Ging mir mehr ums Prinzip wegen der höheren Auflösung der Kameras.
Die Absicherung der Infrastruktur wird immer wichtiger. Die Daten werden immer wertvoller. 
Aber heutzutage wird ja gedankenlos jede Zahnbürste und jeder Staubsaugerroboter ins Smart Home Netzwerk eingepflegt.


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Ging mir mehr ums Prinzip wegen der höheren Auflösung der Kameras.


Das hatte ich schon so verstanden.

Aber im Zusammenhang mit 'Kamera' sind die Worte 'Axis' und 'Mobotix' u.a. solche Trigger, da springe ich sofort an. 
Deshalb wollte ich nur nochmals auf die Notwendigkeit der Absicherung hinweisen, mehr nicht.
Ich kann da nichts dafür. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (10. Jan. 2021)

Hihi..


DbSam schrieb:


> Aber im Zusammenhang mit 'Kamera' sind


Das ging mir mit den Ring Kameras weiter vorne so.

Einfach so einige Gedanken zum sensibilisieren:
Wenn von aussen auf den Roboterstaubsauger, Kameras im Garten oder die Kaffeemaschine zugegriffen wird, ist das nicht tragisch. Wenn darüber auf das Netzwerk zugegriffen und im Winter die Heizung oder die Alarmanlage ausgeschaltet und Türen und Fenster geöffnet werden ist das unangenehm.

Wenn uns der TV im Wohnzimmer filmt und abhört, oder wir die gewünschte Stelle nicht erhalten, weil wir aufgrund der ausgewerteten Daten welche wir über das Smart Home weitergeben als schlechtes Risiko eingestuft werden, wird es richtig gefährlich.

Vielleicht zwei Mal Gedanken machen, ob die schaltbare Steckdose ins gleiche Netzwerk gehört wie die Fotosammlung.
Ist noch nicht so lange her, da hat Google eine Firma für Heizungsregler-/Ventile gekauft.  Daten..  Daten.. Daten..


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2021)

Jupp, ist so.

Nur bei diesem Satz, da bin ich etwas abweichender Meinung:


Turbo schrieb:


> Wenn von aussen auf den Roboterstaubsauger, *Kameras im Garten* oder die Kaffeemaschine zugegriffen wird, ist das nicht tragisch.



Also ich würde ein Livebild von meinem Garten, Haus, Hauseingang, Terrasse mit Tisch, Vorgarten, Büro, etc. pp. und weitere erstbeste Links nicht im Internet haben wollen.
Wirklich nicht.

Und ich möchte auch nicht, dass jemand meine Kaffemaschine startet, oder die Stärke auf 'Blümchenkaffee herunter regelt.
(Und wieso neuerdings auch Geschirrspüler an einer App im Netz hängen, dass muss mir mal jemand einleuchtend erklären. Mir fällt kein einziger sinnvoller Grund ein. 
Wenn die App wenigstens das Aus- und Einräumen übernehmen würde ... )


So, habe fertig. 
Will den Thread nicht weiter stören.
Wahrscheinlich sehe ich das zu eng, werden manche denken. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Turbo (10. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> (Und wieso neuerdings auch Geschirrspüler an einer App im Netz hängen, dass muss mir mal jemand einleuchtend erklären. Mir fällt kein einziger sinnvoller Grund ein.


Das hängt mit dem Internet der Dinge zusammen. Damit dir der Geschirrspüler den Klarspüler und die Tabs gleich auf die Einkaufsliste stellen kann. Dies nebst den Vitamine für die Koi, welche die Kamera beim Teich für notwendig hält. Der Ergänzungsbestellung vom Kühlschrank und dem Spiegelschrank im Bad welche wöchentlich am Montag um 7:30 ausgelöst wird.
Je nach BMI gibts dann nur noch Diät Futter für dich und das Bier wird gestrichen. Die vernetzte Personenwage wirds richten. Dafür gibts eine automatische Meldung an die Krankenkasse. Aber dank Internet der Dinge spült der Geschirrspüler dann, wenn die Photovoltaikanlage Strom liefert. Nur ein und ausräumen musst du weiterhin selber.


----------



## DbSam (10. Jan. 2021)

Turbo schrieb:


> Nur ein und ausräumen musst du weiterhin selber.



Ach, das macht doch die Frau vom Mann meiner lieben Frau.
Nach oder vor der Schneewache. 




Turbo schrieb:


> Aber dank Internet der Dinge spült der Geschirrspüler dann, wenn die Photovoltaikanlage Strom liefert.


Wetten, dass genau diese Anforderung von der App nicht erfüllt wird?



Turbo schrieb:


> Je nach BMI gibts dann nur noch Diät Futter für dich und das Bier wird gestrichen.


Das sind ja gute Aussichten, habe eben vorsichtshalber mein Handy im Klo versenkt.


VG Carsten


PS:
Du hast noch einen Nebensatz vergessen:
... und das "S" in IoT steht für Security.


----------



## Turbo (10. Jan. 2021)

Da kommt sehr viel auf uns zu. Aber macht es doch auch spannend. 
Mit der Internetkriminalität wird pro Jahr mehr Geld umgesetzt als mit dem Drogenhandel.
Dieses Geschäftsfeld wurde auch von den Versicherern erkannt welche Versicherungen für die Cyber-Security anbieten.


----------



## jolantha (14. Jan. 2021)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ach, das macht doch die Frau vom Mann meiner lieben Frau.


Irgendwie bringt mich dieser Satz vollkommen durcheinander .
Ich bekomme da immer 3 Personen zusammen


----------



## DbSam (14. Jan. 2021)

jolantha schrieb:


> Irgendwie bringt mich dieser Satz vollkommen durcheinander.



Ach, was meinst Du denn wie es mir geht und wer nun denn die Arbeit überhaupt erledigen soll ...?
Und die Sache mit der 'Klonerei' klappt auch noch nicht.
lol


VG Carsten

PS:
Aber eigentlich ist doch der Satz ganz simpel, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## hessi (24. Jan. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Ich habe mir im November bei Norma 24 eine Technaxx TX-156 geholt.
> Eine Full HD Solar-Aussenkamera mit LED Licht.
> Vor Gebrauch muß man sie 24 Stunden aufladen und eine Micro SD Speicherkarte rein machen.
> Dann muß man sie an den Rechner anschließen um die Uhrzeit und die Video/Foto Parameter einzustellen.
> ...


Neuer Stand:Norma24 hat die Technaxx 156 umgetauscht.Die neue Kamera wurde von meinem PC gefunden und ließ sich einstellen.
Fazit:Super Bilder,durch die beiden LED Lampen auch nachts.Der Bewegungsmelder reagiert schon in 15m Entfernung und die Kamera springt nicht gleich an wenn __ Schilf oder Äste im Wind wackeln.
Ich werde demnächst hier was davon zeigen wenn ich was aufgenommen habe.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2021)

https://www.allesbeste.de/test/die-beste-wildkamera/

Ich frage mich wie unabhängig sowas ist.
Nach Text gibt es nur Geld wenn einer von seiner Seite den Link nutzt.


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Jan. 2021)

Deuned schrieb:


> I..... installiert mit fester Spannungsversorgung via Netzteil,um nicht immer die Akkus tauschen zu müssen;es ist natürlich auch ein reiner Akkubetrieb möglich.
> *Victure WLAN Wildkamera 30MP 1296P Wifi Jagdkamera mit Nachtsichtbewegung Wasserdicht IP66 und 120 ° Weitwinkel,*
> *Victure HC 500*


Ich frage mich grade ob so eine 16Euro Solarplatte da dran past.....an HC300 und HC550 ... ist die HC500 vielleicht neuer.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Jagdkamera-...114770?hash=item48f6bb4a92:g:2doAAOSwukxf-ARy


----------



## Teichmatze (1. Sep. 2021)

Hallo Leute

Die Beiträge hier sind ja nun schon fast 9 Monate alt und älter.

Ich brauche leider eine neue Kamera,meine Reolink ist nicht mehr auffindbar im Netzwerk,obwohl sie laut Wlan noch aktiv ist.
Egal.

Ich hätte gerne eine Kamera,mit Nachtsicht,die keine roten Infrarot LED´s hat, die nachts die Mücken anziehen.
Ein Lankabel liegt vor Ort,sie muß also kein Wlan haben.
Klar sollten Bereiche für die Alamierung ausgrenzbar sein. 
Was gibt der Markt da an neuen Geräten her?

Bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Sep. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Bin gespannt auf Eure Vorschläge.


Ich auch....


----------



## Lion (22. Sep. 2021)

die Infrarot Leuchten sind doch nur bei einer Bewegungserkennung an oder ?


----------



## PeBo (22. Sep. 2021)

Lion schrieb:


> die Infrarot Leuchten sind doch nur bei einer Bewegungserkennung an oder ?


Bei meiner Kamera sind die bei Dunkelheit immer an. Die Kamera schaltet dann auch von Farbe auf Schwarzweiß. Irgendwelche Falter werden davon angelockt und produzieren dann nachts auch mal hundert „Selfies“, die ich dann manuell vom Server löschen muss.


----------



## Whyatt (22. Sep. 2021)

Es gibt die Kameras mit PIR Bewegungsmelder, die erst aufnehmen und Infrarot LEDS einschalten wenn der Melder Bewegung anzeigt.
Die meisten Kameras haben dauerhaft die IR LEDS an, nehmen dauerhaft auf und stellen Bewegungen fest, die durch Änderungen im Aufnahmebild erkannt werden. Alle Aufnahmen ohne Bewegung werden gelöscht und nur die Bewegung wird auf Speicherkarte, Nas, Festplattensystem gespeichert. Nachlaufzeit und Vorlaufzeit sind einstellbar. Daueraufnahme ist auch möglich.
Dann gibt's such Systeme die direkt in eine cloud speichern.


----------



## Teichmatze (23. Sep. 2021)

Hallo

Genau so ist es. bei mir sind die LED´s auch immer an und die Erkennung läuft über die Bildveränderung.
Nachts sind Mücken und Falter vor der Kamera unterwegs und lösen Alarme aus.
Das hab ich nun deaktiviert.
Aber man muß sich somit viel mehr Bildmaterial anschauen als man das müßte.
Auch __ Spinnen sind sehr aktiv in der Nahe der Kamera,aber das ist auch ohne die LED´s so,weil die Spinnen überall sind.
Ich fange die immer ein und bringe die zur Hecke,da ist soviel Platz für schöne Netze,da stören die auch nicht. aber 
das dauert nicht lange,dann ist die nächste da.
Witzigerweise hat auch eine Wildbiene die Schraubenlöcher der Kamera entdeckt und direkt mal die Brut unter gebracht,obwohl wir auch ein großes Insektenhotel haben.
Das ist Natur.

Wäre nur schön,wenn die LED´s nicht sichtbar wären.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Lion (23. Sep. 2021)

Teichmatze schrieb:


> Wäre nur schön,wenn die LED´s nicht sichtbar wären.
> 
> Gruß Matthias


ich hätte auch gerne ein Auto wo man im Dunklen die Scheinwerfer nicht sieht, denn
dann könnte die Polizei mich nicht sehen.


----------



## Whyatt (23. Sep. 2021)

Da gibt's such leds mit snderer Wellenlänge die angeblich nicht rötlich schimmern. Eine Kameraempfehlung mangels Erfahrung dazu habe ich aber nicht.
Info über Google Suche


----------



## hessi (15. Okt. 2021)

Kann das sein das meine Kamera Igel nicht aufnimmt ?Habe ein Teller mit Katzenfutter am Teich stehen,wenn eine Katze kommt nimmt meine Kamera auf beim Igel schon ein paar mal nicht,liegt das an den langsamen Bewegungen oder reflektieren die Stacheln schlecht?


----------



## Teichmatze (15. Okt. 2021)

Bei meiner kann man die Empfindlichkeit einstellen, evtl mal anpassen.
Ich hab zum Test einen Fußball durchs Bild gerollt und Gegenstände geworfen.
Etwas fummelig.
Aber bei Spatzen wollte ich nicht immer einen Alarm haben.
Wegen der ganzen Mückenschwärme Nachts sind die Alarme nun aus.
Aber anpassen ist trotzdem sinnvoll.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Anja W. (15. Okt. 2021)

hessi schrieb:


> Kann das sein das meine Kamera Igel nicht aufnimmt ?Habe ein Teller mit Katzenfutter am Teich stehen,wenn eine Katze kommt nimmt meine Kamera auf beim Igel schon ein paar mal nicht,liegt das an den langsamen Bewegungen oder reflektieren die Stacheln schlecht?


Also mit Igeln hatte ich nie Probleme (Aldi und Seissiger). Da waren immer ganz viele drauf 
  

Aber im Moment habe ich auch das Problem, dass die Kameras nicht auslösen. Ich wollte mal sehen, wer mir immer auf den Weg sch..... Sieht aus wie Katze oder Marder, nur kleiner mit Kernen drin. Neuer Schiss, kein Bild 
Verstellt habe ich zwischenzeitlich nichts.


----------

